# Рендеры Blender

## vitroot

Помню, когда в убунте сидел, ставил блендер, потом яфрей. В итоге в панели рендера появлялся селект с выбором рендера - блендеровский или yafray. Поставил в генте yafray и povray. В блендере никакого селекта нет вообще. Подскажите, как можно в генте подобное сделать?

----------

## vitroot

http://picasaweb.google.com/gvitalka/Scrot#5360779670537052498 - вот тут, кстати, видно под кнопкой RENDER

----------

## obertone

Столкнулся с той же проблемой, правда пока не на Gentoo а на пакетных дистрах (кстати говоря, на mdv всё работало, на FC не удалось. вероятно, скоро на Gentoo появится опыт )).

Думается, что тут собака зарыта в python. Есть такая статистика, что если в меню 'Scripts' фигурируют стандартные python-скрипты из коллекции blender, то Яфа появляется в менюхе (по кр. мере, в версии 0.0.9 по *nix), более старшую версию (ныне 0.1.1) из исходников не колупал. К сожалению, время пока не позволяет детально подойти к проблеме, но возможно, Вам поможет -> Небольшой мануал и Blender 2.49 export scripts.

----------

